# Cannot mount a Sony PRS-T1 eBook reader [solved]

## javeree

I have an eBook reader of the type Sony PRS-T1 (which is android-based).  

When I connect it over USB, the following shows up in dmesg:

```

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device number 5 using ehci_hcd

usb 1-6: New USB device found, idVendor=054c, idProduct=05c2

usb 1-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-6: Product: Sony Digital Book Reader

usb 1-6: Manufacturer: Sony

usb 1-6: SerialNumber: 148427501140219

scsi3 : usb-storage 1-6:1.0

scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Sony     PRS-T1           2001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

scsi 3:0:0:1: Direct-Access     Sony     PRS-T1  SD       2001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

scsi 3:0:0:2: Direct-Access     Sony     PRS-T1  Setting  2001 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

sd 3:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0

sd 3:0:0:2: Attached scsi generic sg10 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: [sdg] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 3:0:0:1: [sdh] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 3:0:0:2: [sdi] Attached SCSI removable disk

```

so it looks like I should be able to mount this as three disks. In windows I see two: one with the ebooks, and one with setup files needed

The third one is probably an ext? drive containing the OS. As it is ext? Windows does not see that one of course.

The problem starts when I try to mount any of the drives:

```

#mount -t auto /dev/sdg tmp/

mount: no medium found on /dev/sdg

```

And the same happens with the other drives.

I can get a bit extra info using udisks-dump

```
Showing information for /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdg

  native-path:                 /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-6/1-6:1.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0/block/sdg

  device:                      8:96

  device-file:                 /dev/sdg

    presentation:              /dev/sdg

    by-id:                     /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Sony_PRS-T1_148427501140219-0:0

    by-path:                   /dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:1d.7-usb-0:6:1.0-scsi-0:0:0:0

  detected at:                 Tue 08 Nov 2011 01:08:20 PM CET

  system internal:             0

  removable:                   1

  has media:                   0

    detects change:            1

    detection by polling:      1

    detection inhibitable:     1

    detection inhibited:       0

  is read only:                0

  is mounted:                  0

  mount paths:             

  mounted by uid:              0

  presentation hide:           0

  presentation nopolicy:       0

  presentation name:           

  presentation icon:           

  automount hint:              

  size:                        0

  block size:                  0

  job underway:                no

  usage:                       

  type:                        

  version:                     

  uuid:                        

  label:                       

  drive:

    vendor:                    Sony

    model:                     PRS-T1

    revision:                  2001

    serial:                    148427501140219

    WWN:                       

    detachable:                1

    can spindown:              0

    rotational media:          Yes, unknown rate

    write-cache:               unknown

    ejectable:                 0

    adapter:                   Unknown

    ports:

    similar devices:

    media:                     

      compat:                 

    interface:                 usb

    if speed:                  480000000 bits/s

    ATA SMART:                 not available

```

The question is of course now, what could possibly be missing in order to detect the media correctly ?Last edited by javeree on Tue Nov 22, 2011 9:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tomtom69

Hi,

you could try to re-read the partition tables. To do this, install sys-block/parted and enter "partprobe /dev/sdg" after plugin of the reader.

Not sure whether this helps but it helped for an mp3 player which also showed up drives at dmesg without being able to mount them.

tom

----------

## javeree

I probably just did some incorrect handling. 

When plugging in the eBook, I have to select an on-screen button on the eBook to set it in usb data transmission mode. When I did that today, I could mount the drives (except sdh, which probably refers to the sd-card plug in slot of the eBook, which is empty at the moment).

----------

